# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Serialet me te mira komike qe keni pare?

## fighterme

C'mendim keni ne pergjithesi per serialet komike amerikane dhe cilet jane me te bukurit qe keni pare ndonjehere?

----------


## Jack Watson

*Friends.* 

Serial i pavdekshëm, nuk besoj të bëhet më ndonjë serial me atë nivel që ka qenë Friends.

----------


## derjansi

> *Friends.* 
> 
> Serial i pavdekshëm, nuk besoj të bëhet më ndonjë serial me atë nivel që ka qenë Friends.


ik se e prishe kret lol

Seinfeld dhe Curb your Enthusiasm

----------


## fighterme

Edhe pse e kam ndjekur Friends me shume kenaqesi, prape mendoj qe eshte i mbivleresuar....

----------


## BOKE

The show about nothing, Seinfield. Te tjeret jane shume mbrapa.

----------


## Bamba

*The Big Bang Theory*

Nuk ka rival!

----------


## kiniku

Married...with Children.

----------


## kiniku

> Edhe pse e kam ndjekur Friends me shume kenaqesi, prape mendoj qe eshte i mbivleresuar....


Shume i mbivleresuar. Humor i imponuar, artificial, joreal...

----------


## fighterme

> Shume i mbivleresuar. Humor i imponuar, artificial, joreal...


Edhe pse prape e shikoj me kenaqesi. Nuk e di sa e e ke shikuar ti

Seriale te tjer te mira jane The King Of Queens, Everybody loves Ray, Will and Grace, That 70;s show etj. Apo nuk mendoni edhe ju keshtu?

----------


## PINK

> ik se e prishe kret lol
> 
> Seinfeld dhe Curb your Enthusiasm


paskemi shije njelloj. Dhe per mua keto jane pikante (larry david), pastaj vjen friends.

----------


## Geri Tr

Seinfeld i paarritshem.Scrubs i lezetshem.The Big Bang Theory ,hilarious.How i met your mother  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Everybody hates Chris dhe Friends.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Married...with Children.


same here.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Everybody hates Chriss
70's

----------


## alem_de

..................................................

----------


## Station

Seriali më i bukur komik që kam parë tani së fundi është:
*"KQZ numëron"*
Kur të mbaroj seriali do i bëj një kërkesë televizioneve që ta ritransmetojnë. :pa dhembe:  :sarkastik:

----------


## stern

*Per mua Friends*

----------


## loneeagle

golden girls i loved them, cheers, friends, modern family, raising hope

----------


## TikTak

two and a half men da best

----------


## loneeagle

> two and a half men da best


a do e shikosh ket vit qe iku charlie??

----------

